# dont know what i got



## cracin (Jan 8, 2014)

i boughts 20 young from walmartall have grown alittle but most look male.i now have a 55 gallon tank with 12 to 15 males.not sure how to post pics--please help


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Instructions are at the top of each forum.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

What type of fish are they?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Picture posting help here.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

mass market poor quality Kenyi?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Albino Tropheops macropthalmus? (Believe it or not, I saw a couple in the cichlid tank at the local Wallyworld today. For $6 I took a chance on one that will be in QT for the next couple months. First fish I ever bought there, so we'll see...)


----------

